# Bella's Parlour Trick!



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

We love to show off our dogs ob tricks when friends come over, but Bella has a new one that is cracking us up. For months, I tell Bella, "Let's go to bed." and she jumps up and runs upstairs and gets on her bed. Well, Monday DH and I were watching TV and I yawned...Bella jumped up and ran up to her bed. We were amused. So last time, instead of telling her "let's go to bed" I yawned...she jumped up and ran to bed. I can't wait until someone comes over to show that one off!!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's so cute! Isn't it awesome how our dogs know us so well? As soon as I turn the computer off in the morning, Wolfie goes in his crate. I never realized that I am such a creature of habit, that after I get off the computer in the morning,I go in the shower. He knows he gets crated when I am in the shower.


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes we are creatures of habit..and our pets learn to observe those habits. In 2 weeks my puppy figured out the routine that I came downstairs, made my cup of coffee and then headed for my home office. He has a doggy bean bag in there. When he sees me pouring my coffee..he is usually one step ahead of me already making his way to the office to lie down.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's a good one. when it's time to go to bed
one of us says "it's time to go to bed" and our dog
will go to the bedroom and sit or lay down beside
the bed and wait for us to get in the bed then he'll jump
on the bed. when i'm on the sofa i can lean forward
without saying anything and our dog will jump on
the sofa. he jumps on the sofa and walks behind me to
the other end of the sofa and lays down.

i like the hand and body signals they pick up on.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I think that they can tell time as well. We let baron in and out into the back yard multiple times during the day and evening and he will go in and out very nicely. Then when it is about 11 or 11;30 (bedtime) when we let him back in from us being in the yard he will go by himself into his crate where he spends the night! No different command or anything obvious but he will do this about 90% of the time if we bring/let him in that late at night.

Must be something different in our body language is my guess but it is a little spooky!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Both of my dogs know when I put my shoes on they are most likely coming and run to get their leashes. In the morning when I wake up both run to the door to pee, run in and sit by their bowls to eat, and then wait by the front door to go walk. They also both jump off my bed when I turn out my lights to sleep and assume their places on the floor by my bed. Dogs probably know is better than we do and surely better than we know them


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats great. My dogs have a little trouble picking up on our habits because each day is so different its not funny. They do know the "go to bed" command though! I dont think i could ever have a dog that is lacking in intelligence compared to a GSD. I lean towards the intelligent breeds that are so smart it sometimes scary


----------

